# The Wailing Tree



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

http://www.howloweenqueen.com/wailingtree.htm

I thought I'd never finish this one. Thanks to Krough for the inspiration.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice Job Ghostess!! That looks really creepy!!


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice piece! Looks good lit and unlit. Very professional.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Delish! Great how-to a well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is sweet Ghostess, and thanks for the detailed steps!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Creepy tree Ghostess ......good job.
I like the blue lit one, looks like moon light.
Good How too also.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job Ghostess!
Your props are always top notch!
Such an inspiration!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent How to. Great prop. THANKS


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome work


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing, very good how-to. A great inspiration.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Excellent work as always Ghostess!
I have to say that I find your work some of the most inspirational on here. Keep it up!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all... I'm really just a cheap imitation when it comes to props.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Wicked! You did a great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks friggin' awesome. I like it. Hmmm, I wonder if I have enough time to make one of those before Halloween. You made it look easy. How long did it take to make?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks  I worked on it back in May for about a week, then let it sit until last week when I decided it was time to finish it, which took 4 days (I was also working on my bathroom at the time.)

I know you know how drying times make things seem like they take forever...lol


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Fantastic work! I may have to try one of these myself.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! I actually saw this on your website before seeing it here. Nice to know you are on the forum. Been a fan of your site for a while.

This is a great prop. Where does it live throughout the year?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks!

It'll live in the formal dining room.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

looks amazing


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your work never ceces to amaze me. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is a great prop! I'm doing two trees very similar to this, this year.
If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the skull from? I've been looking all over for them but all of the ones I've seen so far are much too small.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks... it's Bucky Skull from ACC:

http://buckysboneyard.com/Bcategory.asp?c=7&sid=w5x975wd&bhcd2=1192364360

I bought several a couple of years ago, and am finally using them.  FYI, in case ya didn't know, if you call ACC and talk to Marilyn Lack and give her a haunt name to set up an account with them, you can get much better prices than the ones on the website.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> Thanks... it's Bucky Skull from ACC:
> 
> http://buckysboneyard.com/Bcategory.asp?c=7&sid=w5x975wd&bhcd2=1192364360
> 
> I bought several a couple of years ago, and am finally using them.  FYI, in case ya didn't know, if you call ACC and talk to Marilyn Lack and give her a haunt name to set up an account with them, you can get much better prices than the ones on the website.


Thanks, thats great to know!


----------



## Tdrew (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow! Great pics


----------



## Nemae (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Ghostess, I was going to start building trees for my haunted forest tomorrow. The only trees in my yard are 50 foot palm trees. I have to build my forest.

I have my plans drawn up for my first tree, but I love what you did and think I'm going to make two of them. I'll use monster mud instead of paper mache. I just have never been able to deal with the mess of paper mache!  I love the napkins for texture.

Thanks again for the great tutorial.


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow that's awesome. It looks like is going to swing back towards you at any moment. Any thoughts about adding some sound to maybe a constant screaming coming from it, or some speakers behind it?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks.  Nah, don't really do much in the way of sounds other than sometimes a generic haunted forest type track. Usually barely getting everything set up in time as it is lol


----------

